# Atlantis Aquaventure vs Yas water park?



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want to take the family to one of those water parks and not sure how they are compared to each other. Any experiences out there on which one you prefer?

Please share your experiences 

Thanks


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

how old are the kids?

i've done both recently, and to honest, now that Aquaventure has grown in size, i think it's better.
Yas has some unique rides, as does Aquaventure.
Yas feels quite small, and i imagine on a busy day it would be hell (dead quiet when i went)

either way, 'small' kids (under 1.2m) are stuck playing in the kids area. At least at Aquaventure they can do the whole lazy river, including the rapids sections with you. My 4 year old loves it!

If you have young kids, one of the best options is Dreamland (by Barracuda) in Umm al Quain. Properly 'retro' waterpark, but the kids can go on almost everything, never a crowd, and there's a bar...


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually it will not only be kids getting on the rids...also grown ups  Hope that would be fine!

It seems like it will be the Aquaventure but from what i heard is that it can get quite busy - you think it might be pretty empty in and around new years time?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't rule out Wild Wadi. Now they have the new rides open, it's better than ever. Always been my favourite to be honest. I'd take that and Yas over Aquaventure - whch we found pretty boring. Also which ever you choose, get there as soon as it opens and do all the rides, then relax. Otherwise you spend hours queuing for everything.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Also which ever you choose, get there as soon as it opens and do all the rides, then relax. Otherwise you spend hours queuing for everything.


second that!

be there (wherever) before 10.00am, get in, get the best sunbeds, get round all the most popular rides - then relax!

All three are pretty awesome waterparks, so it's just down to personal preference.
I mentioned young kids, because even if you want to go on everything, you have to 'take it in turns' if one of you has to stay with the little one! 

I imagine New Years dfay will be as mental as any other day, but possibly quieter right at the beginning? Boxing Day was properly mental, i heard.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

vantage said:


> second that!
> 
> be there (wherever) before 10.00am, get in, get the best sunbeds, get round all the most popular rides - then relax!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice...i think it will be aquaventure  I have coupons as well that i can make use of hehe


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

telecompro said:


> Thanks for the advice...i think it will be aquaventure  I have coupons as well that i can make use of hehe


take your Emirates ID too. Discount available for Residents.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

vantage said:


> take your Emirates ID too. Discount available for Residents.


But not both (resident + coupon discount), unfortunately. 

My suggestion - Wild Wadi, *on a working day*, not during weekend. Went there one Tuesday in November, felt like I have the whole park for myself.

However, I wouldn't go at this time of year. It's not that warm, and the day is short.


----------

